# Accidental breeding: a large-breed buck might have bred a pygmy doe



## Backyardherder (May 12, 2013)

Hi there,

I posted in another thread about switching from large-breed goats to pygmies, in order to keep the trees here on the property safe. So, we did it and we now have two very cute pygmy does. They are about a year old. 

At the moment, at least until next weekend, we also have a buckling from one of the dairy goats we sold. He is just over 2 months old, and will be going to a new home soon. He is mostly Saanen, his father is one of the largest bucks I have ever seen, so I figure he is going to be very large as well. 

Well, this morning I caught the buckling attempting to mount one of the does and panicked, because I know small does aren't supposed to be bred to large bucks, since problems can result at kidding. I just didn't think the buckling would jump into action so soon! I don't know whether anything actually happened, but I'm worried. I have them separated now. 

My husband, on the other hand, says not to panic and that if they are able to get pregnant, they will also be able to birth the baby. 

My questions are:

1) How likely is it that he managed to breed the doe? He was after just one of them, which makes me suspect she is in heat. He is certainly tall enough to breed her. 

2) What happens if she is pregnant? How likely is it that we'll have problems? Please share your experience.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 12, 2013)

I had a Pygmy doe that got bred by a Saanen buck and baby was stillborn and mother died a few days postpartum. This is the 1st and only experience I have had with this situation. Good luck to you. I have heard of others having success and others disaster like me. My uncle once raised Pygmy goats and I remembered him saying that the twins would be born riding each other out of the womb  I remember when I did an internship at a small animal clinic, we had an injection we gave called "Missmate" to registered dogs who accidentally got bred by a neighborhood dog. This was usually 24-48 hrs. after the mating took place.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (May 12, 2013)

Is she in heat? More than likely he was just humping to hump because that's what boys do. I'd only worry if she was in standing heat and let him do it.


----------



## meme (May 12, 2013)

On the off chance that it did take, there is a good chance that she would not make it through the birth. However, there are medications available from the vet that will cause her to abort the baby. Sad, but much better than losing the full-term baby and doe during birth. Definitely have a plan if she is pregnant. Good luck, and sorry this happened.


----------



## Backyardherder (May 12, 2013)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> Is she in heat? More than likely he was just humping to hump because that's what boys do. I'd only worry if she was in standing heat and let him do it.


"Humping to hump because that's what boys do" - very true LOL! 

Umm, she looked sort of indifferent when he did that... she just kept on browsing/walking around, doing her goat thing, while he was all over her (and I was running forward to get him off!) - but then later that day she let the other doe mount her, which might be an indication that she is in heat.

And the buck definitely had a... boner?! Don't know what's the thingie is called in goats... but he most certainly looked ready, willing and able... 

I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that nothing happened! I don't want any kidding problems! Assuming this buckling has his father's genes, it's like breeding a mouse to an elephant.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 12, 2013)

Goat semen is quite potent. I have heard that a mating has a low chance though of being successful if the buck does not give a long hard thrust at the finish of mounting her. This hard thrust at the end usually causes the doe to arch her back and walk oddly for a minute or 2. If you were running at the 2 lovers in the throws of passion, you might not have noticed back arching and stuff like that.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 12, 2013)

I think that the little buckling is just doing what little bucklings do, HUMP and a lot of it! I kinda doubt he was seriously trying to "seal the deal".


----------



## Backyardherder (May 13, 2013)

goatboy1973 said:
			
		

> I think that the little buckling is just doing what little bucklings do, HUMP and a lot of it! I kinda doubt he was seriously trying to "seal the deal".


I really, really hope nothing happened...


----------



## Animallovers1 (May 13, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Backyardherder (May 14, 2013)

How can I test her for pregnancy? Do I have to take her to a vet? Give her a shot of Lutalyse just in case? Is it advisable? Can it be harmful?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 14, 2013)

Young bucks do hump everything and anything, even if the parts aren't all fully working yet.  Did you see any extension of the penis at any time?

We have used lutalyse on  5 month and older does when we had accidental breedings, it works well and we had no complications from it.
Give 2 cc in the muscle(has to be in the muscle) at 10 to 12 days after being exposed to the buck.


----------



## Backyardherder (May 15, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Did you see any extension of the penis at any time?


Unfortunately yes... in my unprofessional tongue I'd call it a serious boner... :/


----------

